# kids and shed hunting



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd like to take my kids out shed hunting. Any of you guys have any info besides "in the hills" for a good place to get my kids some sheds?


----------



## deerhunter1083 (Mar 23, 2010)

I dont know where your from but down around filmore can be good for elk sheds


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Shed hunting is *GAY*! Do you really want to set that example for your children? :mrgreen:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Shed hunting is *GAY*! Do you really want to set that example for your children? :mrgreen:


If hunting sheds is *GAY*, then I'm a big time ****! TEX-If you need a shed hunting partner shoot me a PM, you sexy beast you.. :mrgreen:

PM sent ckamanao. Dont forget your ethics course and certificate.


----------



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

shed hunting is GAY? Well, I guess they'll just have to deal with being gay :wink: . Anything to get them off the xbox and playstations. I live in Orem. We have been hitting the foothills in front of timp and baldy with our bows, stump/plastic bottle/milk jug shooting. We found an old skeleton of a buck and the kids thought it was the coolest thing ever. They are my step kids and their dad doesnt do this kind of stuff, so its up to me.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Do the research! 
Nobody wants people taking over thier spots. Just go look for winter range, make sure there are good numbers of animals, and then hunt it in the spring. It's as simple as that!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> Shed hunting is GAY! Do you really want to set that example for your children?


I knew there was a reason I didn't do it :wink:


----------



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

HJB, easy there son, didn't realize shed huntering was such a territorial occupation. Me and the kids weren't trying to steal anyones "honey hole for horns". Was just looking for a place to go have fun in the hills with my stepkids. They were totally jazzed on the deer skelton we found, thats why i asked. some ol' antlers could be taken home, mom wouldnt allow the skull we found to come home. :mrgreen:


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

I hope you and your kids get out and find some sheds. I think that it's great that you are getting them out. But like I said before, find you own spots. It makes the trip a lot more enjoyable when you do the research and work and then you are rewarded with sheds. 
There are too many people asking for "Handouts" in a sport that is gaining HUGE popularity these days. Sheds=Money, and everyone wants money. If you knew of a spot where a suitcase of money had fallen out of an airplane and scattered $20 bills all over, would you tell all your friends about it???
That's how I see it. 
Good Luck


----------



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

how bout this, if we do find any sheds. after my boys get bored with them, and they will, theyre kids, I'll send you a pm and you can have them. Sheds may equal money to some people but to others, its the way you get there. Not what you find. 
and if i did find that proverbial "bucket load of 20's scattered about" i'd tell ALL my friends. Thats just how my momma raised me. Probably why I'm poor.... :shock:


----------



## Levy (Oct 2, 2007)

> Sheds=Money, and everyone wants money. If you knew of a spot where a suitcase of money had fallen out of an airplane and scattered $20 bills all over, would you tell all your friends about it???


No, I would secretly invest it in shed hunting, keeping secret spots, and writing a book about DIY shed hunting. I know a lot of wealthy career shed hunters.......LMAO :mrgreen:


----------



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

Can i get a free signed copy? :twisted:


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

Shed hunting is hurting the animals you hunt, the sheds provide nutrients and minerals for alot off the plants and animals that help the ecosystem and provide for big game animals. In harvesting sheds( by the way is really gay!!) even though it seems like a minor loss, is weakening forage on mostly prime winter range. People that love antlers so much are the ones doing the most damage to antler growth. Go out find your antlers take a picture and leave them. The wintering ground in jackson has not been able to support the herd numbers as in years past and some biologist say this is due to the annual shed gathering by the boy scouts. Luckly enough wolves have dropped the herd numbers substantialy so the land has not had the pressure it once had. So on a good note hunt sheds all you want, the wolves will be in utah soon enough to help ya all balance it all out! :twisted: PS getting your kids off the xbox, i do sympathize got my boy a wii thinking at least he would get some sort of external movement, naw, its time to trash that mind killer!


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

That's the dumbest thing I have ever heard!!! 
And how many sheds do you think are laying around per square mile? And you think that "ONE or TWO" sheds in that square mile is going to affect the forage and plant growth in the whole area? You're drunk buddy. I would be surprized to see one little spout under a shed after it had been there for 5 years. 

And FYI the sheds near Jackson have "ALWAYS" been picked up. They actually used to pile them up in the middle of the reserve and burn them by the hundreds. They never left them there to grow into plants? 

You must be in your little "Harry Potter" fantasy thinking you can wave your wand and turn antlers into grass and food for other animals. No animal will take an antler and eat the hole thing. Rodents from time to time may nibble on them out of curiousity, but it's not a main food source for anything out there. 

You're full of it!!!


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

HJB, Congrats now you look just as stupid as you think Souls post was. :roll:


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

wow, learn to read, never said they were a main food source, never said they grow into plants. They do however supply exactly what i said in my post. Feeling a bit guilty? The truth when told has been known to invoke that kind of response. Burning the sheds still replaces vital minerals to the ground (thank you for making my point). Rodents nibbling on antlers then crapping in diffrent areas help the entire process( again my point). Deer are nutritional eaters and have been photograghed chewing on sheds and bones.And yes shed hunting is gay.


----------



## Levy (Oct 2, 2007)

> That's the dumbest thing I have ever heard!!!


What about the posts detailing the increase in satisfaction and enjoyment of DIY shed "hunting" and the 20s falling from airplanes?...That was DUMB and DUMBERER


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

What about the dumps that I take out in the forest when I'm shed hunting?  If I wasn't there to take dumps, there wouldn't be any forage and all the deer would die off. And what about the hunters that kill deer and then take them home to feed thier familes? Those deer will never shed thier antlers again and hence there wont be anymore plants growing in that area.

You are talikng out of your butt! Some of my replies may have been dumb, and yes my airplane example was a "Spur of the moment" kind of reply. But do you seriously think shed hunters are reducing forage and grasses from picking up a shed or two in the area? That is "DUMB". And comparing damage done by wolves to the results of shed hunting is even "DUMBER".
Get a life!!! 
Go back to your little PETA group and make a movie about it!


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

WOW HJB. Who pissed in your cheerios? Lighten up, Francis.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

HJB said:


> Go back to your little PETA group and make a movie about it!


And Soules retreats to lick his wounds after a lashing by HJB razor sharp whit. :roll:

Your crew sure tell a lot of people where to go back to. :lol: :^8^:


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok, as you so eloquently pointed out, shed hunting is rapidly growing in popularity. So when so many people harass wildlife on winter range and take vital sources of nutrients away from the range, it will cause problems eventualy. A reason why the DWR has made seasons and specific training for shed hunting. However, I am probably talking way above you, go ahead give me you address and i will send you Disney's "The Lion King" for some basic nature training. That's about all you will be able to handle. We will work our way up from there, maybe some nice "Go Diego Go" animal rescue videos for you and a nice pb and j sandwich and milk (maybe some cookies on the side?). I have been hunting in Utah since 1985. I do not agree with PETA on a number of issues. I am not a member of PETA and never will be, but I can see how someone like you would jump to so many conclusions from my previous statements. Common sense is not so common... I guess we see that you are one of the people common sence eludes. But seriousy PBJ, my father would be upset with me. He always taught never argue with an Idiot, they will drag you down to their level and beat you with experience.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Wait..... So you hunt???

So if you shoot a deer, he isn't going to shed his antlers ever again. So isn't this kind of hypocritical??? You are taking away precious Nutrients (Antlers) away, right? 

Listen man, I understand that shed hunters get a bad name for things that they do. Sometimes winter range is lost because of stupid things shed hunters do. But believe it or not there are ethical guys out there that care about the animals and want to have some fun trying to find antlers. There is no problem with that as long as it's done correctly. I really disagree that picking up antlers alone, will eventually hurt the winter range. If winter range was being destroyed by picking up sheds, the DWR wouldn't allow it, and it would be against the law. Many of these winter ranges have been shut down to Walk in Access only because of crazy ATV guys and stuff. Those guys running down all the sage brush and habitat is the ACTUAL problem on winter ranges. I have picked up sheds for years on WMAs in Northern Utah and all the areas I hunted haven't changed a bit. Infact, they have changed for the better because of volunteers and dedicated hunters that spend time on habitat projects and so on. Like I said before, there is no problem if done correctly.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's a few old bones from last week..
[attachment=3:243jzyel]Image1.jpg[/attachment:243jzyel]
[attachment=2:243jzyel]Image2.jpg[/attachment:243jzyel]
I thought these two were interesting, they look similar, they are from two different years and they were found within one mile of each other. At first I thought they were busted on the tips of the pitchfork branch but when I got closer it was obvious they had both been chewed on by some type of critter. My guess would be a squirrel or a rabbit.
[attachment=1:243jzyel]Image3.jpg[/attachment:243jzyel]
Heres another shot of the funky one.. I would have liked to of found the other side.
[attachment=0:243jzyel]Image4.jpg[/attachment:243jzyel]


----------



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice sheds! Going to show the pictures to my kids and see what they think. 
HJB......you really need to chill. We're talking antlers here, not gold. There have been a few times now that your mouth hit the gallop before your brain was in the saddle. My momma taught me that if you don't have anything nice to say, then don't say anything at all. Seems like some pretty common sense advice. 
Trust me, after the display that you've put on for everyone to see, no one is going to walk on your side of the mountain. I think we all agree that there is alot of land out there and therefore, a lot of sheds. They're horns, and really, in the end, just not that important.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

You're all a bunch of idiots. I'm trying to defend the sport of shed hunting, and you guys don't even care. Someone calls you "Gay" for shed hunting and you just agree that you are gay and that you're destroying winter range. I give up.

So take your little kids out, tell them shed hunting is a "gay practice" and that it destroys nature. Have fun! I'm sure your kids will learn a valuable lesson. :roll:


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Most of us don't have an inferiority complex. Most of us don't don't hang out here gleaning for approval. That may be the difference. Now its your turn to tell me where to go back to. :roll:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

HJB said:


> You're all a bunch of idiots. I'm trying to defend the sport of shed hunting, and you guys don't even care. Someone calls you "Gay" for shed hunting and you just agree that you are gay and that you're destroying winter range. I give up.
> 
> So take your little kids out, tell them shed hunting is a "gay practice" and that it destroys nature. Have fun! I'm sure your kids will learn a valuable lesson. :roll:


Dude, get a refill on the prescription, you're getting waaaay too wound up. It may be a wise practice to accept that others have different philosophies than what your ideals dictate. Also, calling everyone a "bunch of idiots" is probably not a good way to gain credibility or to maintain a user account, so please chill.

PS, I shed hunt my ass off, but calling it a "sport" is pretty far fetched to me.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

This is "FORUM", it's a place to discuss opinions. I'm trying to defend shed hunters. You of all people should at least stand up for it or at least give an opinion. Instead you all just sit there and take it. Well I won't take, I will say what I think. Shed Hunting is not gay and it doesn't destroty winter range. That's all there is to it. 
Not sure why the rest of you that post up shed pics all the time are soooo scared that someone might disagree with you and call you "gay". You need to stand up for what you beleive in, and quit being a wuss. 

If you need to "Delete my user account" for having a bold opinion, by all means do it. I would rather stick with MM anyway.


----------



## broncbuster (Jul 22, 2009)

This is one time i agree with HJB... 
All you guys that don't believe in shed hunting REALLY ARE GAY.
And you all should watch Bambi on the Dinsey channel and eat somemore Granola. You tree huggin bass terds.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

or HJB....... I could just let an extreme opinion go and chalk it up to just that. I'm not sure why you feel so offended about one guy looking to get your hackles up, but he obviously succeeded. I'm also not sure why you think I "should" have an opinion or that I don't for that matter. You seem very emotional about the whole thing, which I guess I can appreciate, but in my opinion your rebuttals are quite dissonant and constantly full of intolerance for people who don't adopt your way of thinking or simply have different philosophies than you, which isn't going to convince anyone to think any differently and maybe push them to the contrary and cause them to think that the rest of us shed hunters are angry, irrational hillbillies that are mad at the world and anyone that doesn't "think like me". Exibit A- broncbuster.

I agree, taking sheds is probably a very minor offense to nature, but I watch time and time again as greedy folk chase deer and elk on foot and 4 wheelers through the snow, wasting valuable energy when it is needed most, especially in the case of does and cows that are doing their best to feed an unborn fetus on depleted reserves. Hell, I do it incidentally quite often. I can't always see all of the animals that are in the area.

BTW, I never said anything about deleting your user account, I was simply trying to persuade you to stop making an ass out of yourself.


Early Cuyler would be proud.......


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

It's funny how a post about kids and shed hunting can turn into something so far out of line.

Grow up!

Take your kids shed hunting. If they turn out gay, I'm pretty sure it will have nothing to do with enjoying the outdoors, or picking up a discarded animal antler. :wink: 

I'm sure you will still love them.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Honest question with no bait attached, Do you sell sheds HJB? I guess I would understand you harping on people for asking about shed hunting spots if that was the case.

I do have big opinions on selling antlers and the impact it has had on wintering wildlife and what it has compelled people to do in the name of money.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

This is by far one of the funniest threads I've read in a long time. All dude did was ask for a location, and all of the sudden he's bein' called an idiot.....cuz someone thinks they own the friggin' mountain. HOLY CHIT BATMAN! Here is a guy trying to get his stepkids involved in an outdoor activity, that could MAYBE lead to them hunting in the future, and passing on our "sport"....and he's being attacked for that? WOW! (Notice the use of the word sport in quotations.....Hunting of any sort is hardly a sport. Usually in a sport, the opponent...A: Knows they are playing, & B: Have an equal chance) Somehow I'm sure I'll now be called an idiot (or worse) for having an opinion.....O well. BUT.....I do agree. Shed GATHERING for the purposes of making a buck (pardon the pun) should be regulated. Yeah, they have the ethics course & certification....but does the DWR enforce the rules? My guess is probably not.


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

HJB, do you really know everything? I thought you were just a Northern Area Archery genius, but now i'm pleased to see you know everything about shed hunting. You seem pretty arrogant buddy.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I think it's great you are getting your kids out hunting sheds but on the other hand "CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG" but then again there is a lot of funny stuff from both sides of the argument but I would agree with HJB on a lot of the issues if your not harassing wildlife it's great to get out and pick up a few. 8)


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

I have never sold a shed. Each shed has a story and I couldn't sell any of them. Call me weird, but I think it's an amazing process, and I love getting out trying to find that "Needle in a haystack". 

I may have crossed the line on this post, but it bugs me that nobody stood up for shed hunting. Finally a few people are coming out and supporting, I appreciate that. People need to stand up for the things they love to do. Everyone is entitled to thier opinion, and I have a strong opinion about shed hunting. I love the animals and I do everything I can to respect the winter range and the animals. So when someone came out and told me I was destroying habitat, I was pretty mad. 
I have nothing against the guy that started this post. I understand that he just wants to get his kids out to shed hunt. At first I thought he may have just been using the word "kids "as a way to get a good spot out of someone. I don't mind helping people out, but I do think that everyone should work for what they want to accomplish in life.
I'm done with this post. I have made my complaints and my points. You can Agree or Disagree, but I will continue to support shed hunting and defend it. Those who care and respect the animals are doing no harm, and that's my opinion.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm purdy darn amazed at how shed hunting has evolved over the years. Back in the day, we'd pick them up when we were out in the mountains - hiking in the summer, or hunting in the fall. But it was just a bonus to something else to find a shed or dozen. I remember working one stand of aspen for some deer during the hunt and started finding sheds everywhere. So did my brother and my Dad. Without saying anything to each other, we each started picking them up. By the time the three of us made it back to the truck, we had around 3 dozen! It was great fun. They ended up tossed into the flower beds at home. We had no idea of any market for them. It was just a cool deal to find them. I've not engaged in "shed hunting" at any point in my life. But I certainly have enjoyed finding them when I've been out and about. 

My only knock on any kind of shed hunting is that of chasing the animals - espeically the deer because they drop earlier than the elk, at a more vulnerable time. But chasing animals around on four-wheelers, motorcycles, mountain bikes, snow mobiles, or a pair of nikes, especially during the winter/early spring months is messed up. It is the chasing that is wrong though - not the shed hunting.


----------



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

i personally dont care if i find any sheds. I've never looked for them before, never needed to. I just saw the reaction my boys had towards that buck skeleton we found. Little buggers wanted to haul the whole thing home and hang it on their wall. Probably would have let them too, except for the missus  
I just remembered reading about shed hunting once and thought i'd ask. I got some good info, both ways. Where to go, what not to do, and who to avoid :wink: Thanks for everyones input. Its been VERY enjoyable!


----------

